
E-Commerce: Convenience Built on a Mountain of Cardboard - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/16/science/recycling-cardboard-online-shopping-environment.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
SmallBets
It seems that shipping trucks are more ripe for EV adoption than consumer
vehicles with centralized fleet infrastructure for charging, and capacity for
multiple/larger batteries on board trucks. Not sure why there hasn't been more
activity on this, but with Amazon's rumored entry to logistics it could be a
chance for a new approach.

~~~
mchahn
> shipping trucks are more ripe for EV adoption than consumer vehicles with
> centralized fleet infrastructure for charging,

Yes, but the bottom line is always the cost. When EV is cheaper it will
happen.

